# Total Wood Concept



## KDM (Apr 10, 2010)

This was a concept pen. I might call it pen number 6. Can't think of anything more imaginative right now. The deal was that it should have nothing but wood showing.



​
I needed a skinny brass finial which you can just about see. It's a twisting ball pen based on a slimline transmission and you'll notice the twisty bit is at the top rather than in the middle. I was going to link to the post which gave me that idea but I can't find it again.
​


----------



## RAdams (Apr 11, 2010)

That is kinda neat. looks kinda like a drumstick.


----------



## Robert A. (Apr 11, 2010)

Mabe a chicken leg.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Apr 11, 2010)

I think it kinda looks like a ladies pen, how big is it? You might be on to something.


----------



## KDM (Apr 12, 2010)

RAdams said:


> That is kinda neat. looks kinda like a drumstick.


 
It's been described as something much worse. Something unmentionable in polite company.


----------



## KDM (Apr 12, 2010)

Glenn McCullough said:


> I think it kinda looks like a ladies pen, how big is it? You might be on to something.


 
108mm top to toe. Yes, I supose it is a bit feminine.


----------



## ldb2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

On your first attempts it's function that matters . Form will come as you progress . Great job , keep at it and refine the designs as you go .


----------



## chriselle (Apr 12, 2010)

KDM said:


> It's been described as something much worse. Something unmentionable in polite company.



Ohhh.....I could run with this thread....:biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZJxdm380YYUS


KDM said:


> It's been described as something much worse. Something unmentionable in polite company.


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 13, 2010)

KDM said:


> It's been described as something much worse. Something unmentionable in polite company.




:devil:Was it something like.... is there a ribbed version available and are batteries included? arty::biggrin:

And more seriously..as Butch says, at least you have the concept down.  Once you understand how it all works, you work on your design.  It certainly needs to be toned down on it's current look. Some segmenting would dress it up quite a bit from just being a plain "drumstick".  Just a simple contrasting piece of wood for a centerband would add a great deal to the pen.


----------



## Bree (Apr 13, 2010)

How about a "How I Did It" with PIX???
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Turnedwritepens (Apr 13, 2010)

*Great idea!*

I did something similar. If I removed the metal clip, the pen I've attached for viewing would be completely turned from wood. I set upon the idea when I got fed up of turning the same old kits time and time again.

Your pen, for a first attempt, shows great promise. Styling is such a personal issue on any pen made that I wouldn't let it bother you too much at present. Further attempts will, I am sure, define themselves until you settle upon a shape pleasing to the majority who see it. And a little decoration to the blanks will also go a ways to adding a pleasing element to the design.

I think the most important thing for you to do at the moment is keep turning and being creative. You are certainly well on the way, and I bet it won't take you too long before you hit upon a series of all wood pens that you will be posting on here for us eager pen makers to see.

Well done and keep it up. I can't wait to view more of your work. Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 14, 2010)

It is a start, maybe take it a step further and make it in a drumstick pen...for a drummer. Segmenting will help it though not look so strange


----------



## KDM (Apr 19, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> :devil:Was it something like.... is there a ribbed version available and are batteries included? arty::biggrin:



Sadly, yes.



workinforwood said:


> It certainly needs to be toned down on it's current look.



I do agree. Irritatingly, I was aiming for a plain 100% wood pen. No embellishments. It did turn out a little more boring than I had hoped. I like your idea of using a band. Perhaps a bit of beech or oak.


----------



## KDM (Apr 19, 2010)

Turnedwritepens said:


> I did something similar.


 
Ooooohhh.... I like the idea if using little plugs through the pen. (I presume that's what they are.)



Turnedwritepens said:


> ... a series of all wood pens that you will be posting on here for us eager pen makers to see.



I've said it elsewhere, but I'd really like to see someone code up a little tag you can add to a post which identifies it as a "pen". I'd like to "find all pens by Turnedwritepens" for example. In fact all 8 (to date) of my attempts are posted here. Even though theer are only a few, they're still not necessarily easy to find.


----------



## KDM (Apr 19, 2010)

Bree said:


> How about a "How I Did It" with PIX???
> :wink::wink::wink:


Hmmm... Could do, but the only non-standard part is the finnial which is just a piece of brass rod 7mm dia with a 2mm hole. I'm not well placed to start a tutorial on how to turn wood, 'cos I'm just an amateur!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Apr 19, 2010)

You can do a search for posts by a person, you can do search for threads by a person, then you can narrow that down to category, so you can find all threads started by Mr Smith, in the Show of your pens area.  if he started a thread, he must be showing a pen.  Not every pen shown in a thread will be in his personal gallery and vise versa, but either way, that is still another option, you can go to the photo gallery and see what MR Smith has uploaded...chances are if he uploaded them, they were pens he really liked.


----------

